# Eheim 2217 - liliy pipes help



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

I am looking to get some lily pipes for an eheim 2217 canister filter off eBay. Problem is that it comes as a set and eheim’s intake and outtake sizes are different. The intake takes 17mm and the outtake is 13mm. What I am asking is if I could use the 17mm lily pipe for both intake and outtake? If I did this I would just buy an adaptor that connects a 13mm tube to a 17mm tube. If this can work where should I connect the adaptor? Should it be near the canister or at the end of the 13mm tube just right before I connect the lily pipe?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Going larger won't hurt anything, but it will reduce your flow a little bit. 13 to 17mm... I wonder if you could stuff the 13mm tubing inside the 17mm pipe? 
If not, you could consider getting some Tygon bubble tubing and trim it at the right spot so that it will fit your 17mm pipe (and just as carefully trim the other end for the 13mm Eheim fitting). 

As to use of an adapter, it won't matter much, so I'd try to use one at the Eheim end, to keep it hidden from view. There are probably simple barbed fittings w/ different sized barbs on ea. end.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats all i needed to know. Thanks Squawkbert.


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

You can get mixed sizing when you ask the sellers.


----------

